# Huge Long ear or Green Perch



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Went out this morning to one of my neighborhood ponds, to catch some small perch for Catfishing in the morning. Ended up with about 18 small perch for live or cut bait, and this giant Longear or Green Perch! He almost straightened my tiny perch hook! A while back I caught a real nice one, but this one was even bigger. Talked to one of our fellow 2 Coolers around noon, and was estimating the perch's weight @ almost a lb. When I got back home and weighed him he was just a slight less than 1 1/4 lbs.The one shot shows one of those dispoable coolers and he almost touches both sides! Couldn't believe how he pulled on that tiny Zebco!!! :bounce:


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Have not seen one that big in a long time. A very nice catch. Congratulations.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Wish we could catch a mess of those on LL. Way to go Glen


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a nice size perch, you should of had him mounted T bone.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

GPS coordinates ! LOL Do the right thing ..... use it for bait in the morning !!!!! Can't wait to see how you do ! Good Luck !!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a big one. It would fit real nice in a big black iron skillet!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If you keep calling that perch a "perch" you are going to get a scolding from over Georgia way.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good one. Its an interesting fish...looks like possibly a hybrid to me. Appears to have some red ear and green sunfish tendencies. 

Did you get a measurement on the length? 

Nice fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's interesting you said Hybrid, I thought the same thing, when I pulled him up. Pictures never quite do justice to colors, but I thought the upper body was unusally dark. The belly color almost borders on a dark cream color, with lite green high lites. Almost colorations, of a Goggle-eye or Rockfish, but the small mouth of the Perch. I will measure him. I have a big airation tank, for my minnows, and he's still alive this morning. No telling what he's done to those minnows, overnight. Hey Sunbeam, if those Georgians would put that moonshine jug down they would know the difference in Perch and Crappie! LOL Will report on lenght and girth later, today. tb


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

After looking at it some more, I'm thinking maybe Chinquapin which is fairly common in our East Texas ponds and is a natural bluegill/red ear cross. They are a great pond fish.


But the colors are different.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I noticed the fins seem to match that fish, as well.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well. it was cold, drizzling, wet, and, did I mention, miserable!, this morning, so I didn't go Catfishing! Hey guys, that Longear was 11 1/2" girth, and 12 1/4" length. As one of our past threads mentioned, the strongest pulling and fighting fish, lb. for lb. He's still alive in my minnow keeper barrel, at least 'til the next time I get hungry or go Catfishing! LOL tb


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

That's a big'en

It does look like a hybrid...

I think that's a good guess ML... And I know you know your perch..


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> Well. it was cold, drizzling, wet, and, did I mention, miserable!, this morning...... tb


Hmmm, not to hijack your post Tbone, but that sounds like hybrid weather.........LOL!

-LP


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

1 1/4 lbs, that's a biggun tbone. Alright now, as Jeff said, How bout them gps coordinates? LOL


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

That fish lacks the necessary LONG EAR to be a longear sunfish. The blue tab on a longear will be almost twice that length.


----------

